# installing zoneminder replaces php80 with php81



## hjf (Wednesday at 11:41 PM)

I installed zoneminder a few days ago and everything was fine, until I ran pkg upgrade. It installed php81 and removed php80

The problem is that the version available in pkg is not compatible with php81. 

And it doesn't seem to have a dependency to php81. Why is pkg insisting in installing php81? How can I force it to just install zoneminder and use the php80 already installed in the system? 

Trying to pkg-lock php80 just prevents the installation of php81, and pkg will fail dependencies, and refuse to install zoneminder.


----------



## SirDice (Thursday at 8:56 AM)

About a week ago a new quarterly branch repository was made. The previous default PHP was 8.0, this has been changed to 8.1. A few days ago the repositories hadn't been updated yet, thus it installed PHP 8.0. Now that the repositories have caught up you are getting the new 2023Q1 packages.



hjf said:


> And it doesn't seem to have a dependency to php81.


It has a dependency on PHP:

```
USES=		cmake:insource,noninja cpe jpeg mysql perl5 php shebangfix ssl
```
Which means it'll have a dependency on whatever version of PHP is set as default. 






						bsd.default-versions.mk « Mk - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------

